
Elon Musk says Tesla is “vastly ahead” on self-driving - AndrewDucker
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1490473
======
lm28469
Meanwhile, Waymo's CEO says they're not even close to have all weather
autonomous cars. [0]

Highway auto speed matching, emergency braking, lane changing, ok yeah, it's
almost completely there if you forget about the few crashes. But all weather
driving outside of highways won't be there in 2 years, not for tesla, not for
waymo.

[0] [https://www.cnet.com/news/alphabet-google-waymo-ceo-john-
kra...](https://www.cnet.com/news/alphabet-google-waymo-ceo-john-krafcik-
autonomous-cars-wont-ever-be-able-to-drive-in-all-conditions/)

